# Magnesium in the news



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/health/010303_NH_magnesium.html


> quote: There's a new trend in pain management that's giving many patients much-needed relief. Doctors, including one at UNC Chapel Hill, are prescribing the mineral magnesium, before medication, with great results. Lynn Suo's life was dominated by pain, from arthritis and fibromyalgia. "The question becomes how will I deal with the pain today." She survived on painkillers and steroids for nearly 8 years, but to her surprise, it wasn't a drug, but magnesium supplements, that gave her the most relief. "So I went from being in constant pain almost throughout the day and night to having moments of pain, and for me, that was a huge improvement." Lynn's story doesn't surprise pain specialist Linda Rapson. She says about 70 percent of her patients show signs of magnesium deficiency - muscle pain, cramps, constipation and fatigue. "And of those virtually all of them improve when I put them on magnesium. It may sound corny, it sounds almost too good to be true, but it is a fact."


And this


> quote: Mildred Seelig of the University of North Carolina is writing a book on magnesium to spread the word. "It's not promoted by any pharmaceutical company because you don't make money selling magnesium." Now, Dr. Seelig and others wants studies to confirm what patients are reporting.


K.


----------

